# Two weeks into my training...



## Bigwill (Sep 10, 2011)

I began classes at a local Bujinkan dojo two weeks ago.

With my Taekwondo background, it's remarkable to me how some aspects of the training are second nature, while others are like trying to juggle on roller-skates.

I don't know the names of the techniques that I've been working on, but there is quite a bit of shifting involved with the techniques that I'm not quite used to.

It's clear to me that these techniques can be VERY effective IF (and only if) they become second nature. I believe I'm a good four or five years away from being able to employ taijutsu in a self-defense situation. But we'll see.

My instructor utilizes a curriculum, borrowed from his instructor. I'm told that's a rarity in the Bujinkan, but I appreciate it. It will help me to 'study' the techniques even when I'm not training. Moreover, it will give me a good gauge on where I am, and what I need to accomplish at each kyu level.

A special thanks to Chris Parker for suggesting the dojo. It's a good fit for me, and I wouldn't have found it without the assistance.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 11, 2011)

Good to hear. Don't worry too much about the technique names, they'll come with time and familiarity... but you're most likely being introduced to the Sanshin no Kata (also, and more properly, known as Gogyo no Kata, or Shoshin Gogyo no Kata, or Goshin no Kata...), made up of Chi no Kata, Sui no Kata, Ka (or Hi) no Kata, Fu no Kata, and Ku no Kata. You're probably also being introduced to the Kihon Happo (especially as it is the Bujinkan theme this year), which is made up of three "striking" kata, known as the Moto Gata (Ichimonji no Kata, Hicho no Kata, and Jumonji no Kata), and five grappling methods, which varies from dojo to dojo on occasion, but typically involves Omote Gyaku, Omote Gyaku Tsuki, Ura Gyaku, Musha Dori, and Muso Dori, although some use Oni Kudaki, or Ganseki Nage.

In terms of the curriculum, it's most likely based on the Ten Chi Jin Ryaku no Maki, in which case that's great. Personally, I feel it is the best teaching material available in the Bujinkan when it is applied properly. Even if not, the idea of having an established curriculum is good to hear.


----------



## Bigwill (Sep 11, 2011)

I should be getting my copy of the curriculum this week, and can thereafter update the thread with more specificity.


----------



## Razor (Sep 11, 2011)

Bigwill said:


> I should be getting my copy of the curriculum this week, and can thereafter update the thread with more specificity.



That's good that you have a curriculum to go with that's handed out. My instructor usually teaches what Chris mentioned above (generally with Ganseki Nage rather than Oni Kudaki) for the basics. I do see him sometimes looking through papers before the class and deciding which advanced things he is going to go through, so presumably he has a curriculum himself, although I've never had a closer look at it.


----------



## Tanaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Bigwill said:


> I began classes at a local Bujinkan dojo two weeks ago.
> 
> With my Taekwondo background, it's remarkable to me how some aspects of the training are second nature, while others are like trying to juggle on roller-skates.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't give yourself a time frame like that. It depends on how bad you want to be able to utilize it. That will determine how long it takes before you are able to practically use it. Just pay very close attention to what you are being taught and shown, and suck up those fundamentals. A lot of the time, people get caught up in "technique" and not "what kind of energy is my opponent giving me." When they think "Technique" they start using a technique they can think of. Usually that technique they think of doesn't fit the equation aka the type of energy being given to you.
For example if they are grabbing you and pulling on you; someone thinking "technique" at this point might try a hip throw. And for some odd reason they are stunned when it doesn't work.


----------



## Bigwill (Dec 19, 2011)

As an update, I'm four months in, now.

I'm a tenth kyu at this point, and have learned that the techniques I was working on before are designed to get folks acclimated to the martial arts. They are 'themed' after earth, water, wind, and fire, but aren't the San Shin.

I am now learning the San Shin and the Kihon Happo. They are primarily the material in the tenth kyu. I must say, I'm lost. Each class. It's like I have to start over learning the Kihon Happo. 'Remember that one?' my instructor asks. Um..no.

The toughest aspect of training for me, at this point, is rolling. I'm over 300 pounds, 6'3" tall, and NOT flexible. That said, I'm getting noticeably better at it.

I'm amazed at how adaptable ninjutsu is. Thus far, almost everything I've learned is from Gyokko Ryu and Koto Ryu. But, even with that limited exposure, it's clear that the small number of techniques that I've been exposed to can adapt to countless situations and variations.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Will,

Good to hear. Gyokko and Koto Ryu form the basis of the majority of the Bujinkan methods, with Kukishinden providing most of the weaponry skills, so tha'ts to be expected. One of the first things students receive from me is a handout of Gyokko Ryu fundamentals, including primary kamae, Sanshin, and the Kihon Happo. I consider this to be the most essential "beginners" package I can give, as it gives the building blocks for the rest of the training.

All the best with your training.


----------



## Bigwill (May 11, 2012)

Eight months in now. 

I went to my first seminar over the weekend. It was hosted by the Shori Dojo (home of our own CryoZombie), and was led by Luke Molitor. 

I'm getting much better in my movements (even my rolls), and am comfortable with the Kihon Happo I have been taught (well, save the Gansake-- which I just can't seem to get). 

I train twice a week, and come home site almost every time. But I love it. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Jenna (May 12, 2012)

Bigwill said:


> Eight months in now.
> 
> I went to my first seminar over the weekend. It was hosted by the Shori Dojo (home of our own CryoZombie), and was led by Luke Molitor.
> 
> ...



And how is your juggling on roller skates now? I think you probably have it down pat.. and if not you will soon!  wishes..


----------



## Cryozombie (May 20, 2012)

Bigwill said:


> Eight months in now.
> 
> I went to my first seminar over the weekend. It was hosted by the Shori Dojo (home of our own CryoZombie),



Hey I don't live there!  I just make myself at home and drink all the Booze.


----------



## Bigwill (Jun 1, 2012)

I tested for my ninth kyu this week. The test went fairly well overall. (I know that many Bujinkan instructors don't employ formal testing, but mine does.)

I was able to demonstrate and explain (well, for a white belt, anyway) the Kihon Happi, including my personal nemesis--the Gansake Nage. I surprised 
myself when I was able to explain a couple of transitional postures within the Kihon Happo, as this wasn't something I'd thought about (or even thought to thought about) prior to being asked. 

The worst part of the test, by far, was my randori. The material just isn't. At natural for 
me, and I had to think through things. The good news is that I was being attacked by multiple students, each with more training than me. (Some by a substantial margin.) Unlike nine months ago, I DO think I could (and would) employ taijutsu if I was attacked. I'd call that progress.


----------



## Kurai (Jun 3, 2012)

Just keep training.  Don't worry about testing.  As far as Randori, it gets easier.  Congrats on your new rank.


----------



## Carol (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like you are making excellent progress - and you're giving the journey the respect it deserves.  Its not going to be overnight...and that's the fun part  

Congrats on your new rank!  Well done


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 5, 2012)

And to think, he did it all after partying at my place all night.  Actually, I am surprised others were in any kind of shape to train the next morning, LOL! 

Sorry I didn't make it to the test, but I had people there till almost 5am, didn't hit the sack till 6... 

We'll have to do it again the next time you are testing.  Oh yeah, I am a bad influence.


----------



## steelnshadow (Jul 10, 2012)

Personally I always preferred instructors who focused their 'syllabus' and/or training on the Ten Chi Jin Ryaku no Maki rather than those that came up with their own. Unfortunately it is very difficult to find an instructor who does. I went on a quest to find the translations and not only did I found many variations but also many different book lengths. (some had 100 pages others had 150, etc.) The most legit looking one is a translation made by Shihan Richard Van Donk I believe back in 1988.

Anyways, good luck with your training and keep going 

-----------------------------------------

only giving my 2 cents


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 10, 2012)

There's reasons for that... personally, I go for a version which was presented to my instructor by Nagato when he was first returning to Australia in 1981.


----------



## skuggvarg (Jul 12, 2012)

steelnshadow said:


> Personally I always preferred instructors who focused their 'syllabus' and/or training on the Ten Chi Jin Ryaku no Maki rather than those that came up with their own. Unfortunately it is very difficult to find an instructor who does. I went on a quest to find the translations and not only did I found many variations but also many different book lengths. (some had 100 pages others had 150, etc.) The most legit looking one is a translation made by Shihan Richard Van Donk I believe back in 1988.
> 
> Anyways, good luck with your training and keep going
> 
> ...



Depends on who the instructor is I would say. The Ten Chi Jin is a mix of everything and nothing in my view. Its like testing out different beers with your friends. You get to taste a little of a great many things but afterwards, will you remember which taste went with which beer? :ultracool

Seriously though, there has been a lot of discussion about the TCJRNM. Some claim it is vital to study Bujinkan Taijutsu, some dont use it since all the waza are known from the ryu-ha anyways, some dont even wanna touch it with gloves on... There is a lot of stories connected with the TCJRNM.

Regards / Skuggvarg


----------



## mxav (Jul 12, 2012)

Tanaka said:


> I wouldn't give yourself a time frame like that. It depends on how bad you want to be able to utilize it. That will determine how long it takes before you are able to practically use it. Just pay very close attention to what you are being taught and shown, and suck up those fundamentals. A lot of the time, people get caught up in "technique" and not "what kind of energy is my opponent giving me." When they think "Technique" they start using a technique they can think of. Usually that technique they think of doesn't fit the equation aka the type of energy being given to you.
> For example if they are grabbing you and pulling on you; someone thinking "technique" at this point might try a hip throw. And for some odd reason they are stunned when it doesn't work.



i've been told, muscle memory begins with the first 1000 reps, and subsequently reinforces with every 500 thereafter, per technique.


----------



## Bigwill (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow. I've been training for just about a year now. Hard to believe. 

I'm absolutely loving the training (and especially the people). 

And, to be honest, I'm moving noticeably better. I'm still huge (6'3", 350 pounds), but I can roll and shift and take hits. I feel as good (physically) as I've felt since college (15 years ago). 

Ive got another test on Sunday. This time for my green belt. When I tell folks this, they tend to assume I must suck since its taken me this long to advance. But that's really not the case at all. It's just that it takes a while to advance at this dojo. And, honestly, I really couldn't care much less about it. I'm learning a ton, getting better, and having fun.


----------



## Bigwill (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks again to Chris Parker and to CryoZombie. Without them, I'd never have found this dojo.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 8, 2012)

Our pleasure. Glad to hear things are still going well for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 8, 2012)

Bigwill said:


> It's just that it takes a while to advance at this dojo. And, honestly, I really couldn't care much less about it. I'm learning a ton, getting better, and having fun.



I actually think you guys advance a little faster than we do... of course its left completely up to us when we want to, but if we wait TOO long we get the nudge, if you know what I mean.  In fact, I believe that it was 2nd kyu I stayed in for over a year before I was basically told I had to test... but I think that's why we advance so slow, many of us are trying to perfect the material in our curriculm level before we test.

And I can't speak for how you guys do it over there, Sam might be a stickler for perfection in the techniques he teaches you out of his curriculum on a test.. but typically speaking within the Buj, and I know by us, unless you are way off the reservation someplace doing god knows what rank is something you get because you are ready to grow into it... not because you have "perfected" your techniques... especially at the Kyu levels.  I've trained with you, and watched you when you came over and were training over by us, I'm sure you are gonna do fine Sunday.


----------



## nark0sys (Aug 26, 2012)

Bigwill said:


> I'm learning a ton, getting better, and having fun.



Good to hear. First reaction I had when I started was "This is way better than any of the folklore".

Years later, I realize it's a very well grounded, very practical and often surprisingly pragmatic system, and I agree that it's a lot of fun.


----------

